# 

## n647nn

,     ,      .          ?

----------


## alabama-32

?    ,   .          ..        , ,  ,   .      .

----------


## Storn

,  ....

----------


## .

> 


      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

?    ?
  -  **,    .

----------


## 177144

> ,


  !      - 10 000           .     ?              (     1),         . ,         .  .        " " ,   .    ? ,       ,  .       , .

----------


## .

> !


  ???  ?        ?   ,       :Wink:  



> (     1),


      .    ,      1?      ?      ,          ,  ,   1     :Big Grin: 



> ,       ,  .


 , .  ,          :Frown:

----------


## 177144

> ???  ?        ?   ,       
>       .    ,      1?      ?      ,          ,  ,   1    
>  , .  ,


 :
1. ?       .   ,   -  .   .             ,      20 000.  ,  .
2.  1      ,   2+2=4 .        .    ,   .      ,   .           -    .
3.  .    ,    .         (. 6 " "),       . "_  -      ,     "_   (. 2 " ").      -   ,   ( )    .    100%  -  . .    .      .

----------


## .

> 2.  1      ,   2+2=4 .


       .  ,    .            . 



> .    ,    .


   ?  ,  ,     (   ),  .      ,  .        ,    .



> 


       ?



> .


 ,  .    ,          ,      .   ,            ,      ,  ,       :Frown:  
     .        -    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 177144

> ,  ,     (   ),  .      ,  .        ,    .


    -     . 1   -    .  ,  ,  .   ,        .  :Stick Out Tongue:   , ,   .     .   .

----------


## .

> -    .


   ?    ?      :Smilie:     ,   ,         .  ,       ,   ,    .       ,          .     ,     ,       .



> ,  ,  .


 ,    ?   :Embarrassment:   ,         ( , ,  ),    . 



> , ,   .


 ,     -    .            :Big Grin:

----------


## alexstrel

*177144*,        .   -         .

              1   .    2+2,   .        1    ,    .

----------

> :
>   .
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				:
>      ,       
> 			
> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 177144

> 


   ?  ,  .   ,   .

----------

